

Music while programming - flashgordon
http://ask.slashdot.org/submission/1132492/Music-while-programming

======
flashgordon
well folks who wants to be the first person to tell this guy to run as fast as
he can?

~~~
grayrest
I would tell him that he'll never win that argument.

~~~
flashgordon
its amazing how many people put up with such bosses but then again a lot
depends on the environment and available opportunities!!

